# Storing copper pipes



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I usually just stack them up and plug the ends, but they seem to tarnish and some people think you are using old pipes from another job. Is there some way to store them so they dont tarnish?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Bill said:


> I usually just stack them up and plug the ends, but they seem to tarnish and some people think you are using old pipes from another job. Is there some way to store them so they dont tarnish?


 I keep mine inside in a garage,It keeps it clean but not forever,it will tarnish alittle or atleast it will in my climate.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Buy black polyethylene sheeting and an impulse sealer. Seal the pipes up in the plastic all but one spot on each end. Blow dry nitrogen into the bag and then seal one end while still charging with N2. Then pull the hose out but still blowing on the opening while you seal the last opening in the bag.

There ya go. That's to much work for me though.



Bill said:


> I usually just stack them up and plug the ends, but they seem to tarnish and some people think you are using old pipes from another job. Is there some way to store them so they dont tarnish?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Use Pex and never have that prblem again. Pex won't tarnish


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

No, but it does brake down in the sun. If stored out of the sun it lasts forever though.

Pexer for life:thumbup:



Ron The Plumber said:


> Use Pex and never have that prblem again. Pex won't tarnish


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

PEX is the only type pipe that I haven't found broken here from the freeze. Everything else has been killed! PVC and CPVC is the worst then copper.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

CPVC and PVC can be like razors when they burst.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

not very often, inventory makes contractor's money....


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a friend that is another contractor that likes to run cpvc UNINSULATED exposed on the side of buildings. He has many repipes with 10 year warrantys around town. I'm going to give hime a call and see how those are holding up right now:laughing:



TheMaster said:


> PEX is the only type pipe that I haven't found broken here from the freeze. Everything else has been killed! PVC and CPVC is the worst then copper.


----------

